
Google reportedly attains 'quantum supremacy' - 2muchcoffeeman
https://www.cnet.com/news/google-reportedly-attains-quantum-supremacy/
======
bokononon
MIT, with little more info: [https://www.technologyreview.com/f/614416/google-
researchers...](https://www.technologyreview.com/f/614416/google-researchers-
have-reportedly-achieved-quantum-supremacy/)

------
asdfasdfdavid
Please note, original discussion is here:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21029598](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=21029598)

